# Sarah's Tips for Funding this Hobby



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi guys and gals, I just wanted to share a few tips that might be common to seasoned pros, uncommon to noobs, or just plain quirky.

We all have our personal goals within the hobby - right now, mine is to replace my 29g with deteriorating seams - and getting the funding is half, if not the entire battle! 


Tips:

1. Designate a hobby jar. When paying for anything, use bills if possible, and all the metal change goes into the hobby jar. Last year, I had enough saved up to buy a nice guitar. 

2. Keep your peepers peeled and your head on a swivel. Every now and then I get hints about upcoming sales and can put in a preorder to get the items I want at the sale price.

3. Take advantage of club auctions! You can make moolah selling your trimmings while supporting your plant club, which brings in speakers and encourages group buys, which helps you out in the long run!

4. Foster good relationships with your community's LFS owners. Not only will you get better discounts, but you'll also get the occasional sponsorship for your local clubs. 

5. Talk to vendors. Sometimes I'll walk into an LFS and a company vendor is there showing new products. I usually walk out with an armload of free pet stuff or great coupons. 


Hope this helps some of you out!


Sarah


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice Sarah! Thanks for the tips, also if you dont sell your clippings only, some of your LFS my be interested in them, they will more then likely give you store credit toward your next purchase. So you could save that up and get an entire setup for free if you trade enough stuff in


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for your tips Sarah! as college is just coming up for me in 2 years, every penny I save will help!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

... or work hard after 19 years of formal education.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the idea of your "Hobby Jar" I think I might have to find myself a big bucket for all my change. Coin star here I come! 

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
Rather than using coin star, check to see if your bank has a coin machine. If they do, they won't charge you for the service.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Rather than using coin star, check to see if your bank has a coin machine


You could convert the hobby jar money with coin star to an amazon.com gift certificate and buy a fish book. Anyone tried this?


----------

